

Scientist learnt in April that Philae harpoons might fail - tim_hutton
https://twitter.com/KvonBengtson/status/532618498590404608

======
gus_massa
The OP goes to twitter that has a link to the comments section of an article
about a similar problem with a Copenhagen Suborbitals rocket. (It' also a
interesting article, with videos.)

I think the link should be changed the specific comment:

[http://archive.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/in-space-no-
on...](http://archive.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/in-space-no-one-can-hear-
your-nitrocellulose-explode/#comment-1689982758)

------
tim_hutton
Summary: Nitrocellulose (gun cotton) doesn't need oxygen to explode but it
turns out that it doesn't work in a vacuum. We only found this out in 2013. A
Rosetta scientist saw the Wired article and sent a comment in April 2014.

